# Intel/realtek high definition audio support?

## qsd2005

Hello

  I have a realtek high definition sound card (7.1) which came with my i915 powered motherboard.  

I have search in the ALSA project and i haven't found anything about realtek or intel high definition audio.

Is it supported? If not when? 

thanks, seems that intel i915 + ATI X300 gives loads of problems in Linux, not only in Gentoo

----------

## icculus203

You might want to try emerging alsa-driver and using the snd-azx module.   Disable all sound options in the kernel except for CONFIG_SOUND (basic sound support).  Don't enable OSS and don't enable ALSA in the kernel config.  Make your kernel then emerge the alsa-driver package. There are other alsa packages you might find useful as well (emege search alsa) including mixers, etc.   

```
0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

.. that's my "Realtek" audio card in lspci.  Again, snd-azx module from alsa-driver.  Edit your make.conf and add ALSA_CARDS="azx" so it doesn't make all the other driver modules as well.

Just out of curiousity, what machine are you using that has that card in it?

----------

## snekiepete

newer kernels have changed the alsa driver to be snd-hda-intel. I am using a modded 2.6.11-rc4-mm1 kernel, where this driver exists.

----------

## ledskof

I finally got it working.

I changed alsa-driver-1.0.8/pci/azx/azx.c line 187:

#define USE_CORB_RIRB

to

#undef USE_CORB_RIRB

I don't care what Intel says. My sound works now. Maybe it would be better to drop back to a 1.0.7 or whatever driver worked and still used CORB_RIRB... but I'm going to try this for a while.

----------

## ledskof

oops, meant to put this link in another thread.

----------

## echo6

I have the same audio controller

```
000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

Added ALSA_CARDS="azx" to my /etc/make.conf file emerged alsa-driver,  alsa-lib,  alsa-tools,  alsa-utils,  and alsa-headers - version 1.0.8.

added alsa snd-card-0 snd-azx to my /etc/modules.d/alsa file and uncommented the next 2 oss enties,  ran modules-update and then attempted to start /etc/init.d/alsasound start and got the following:-

```

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_azx ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!                    [ ok ]

```

lsmod gives me this

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            38176  0

snd_mixer_oss          13312  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            24064  0

snd_seq_midi_event      3840  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                34960  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5132  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_azx                10464  0

snd_hda_codec          29952  1 snd_azx

snd_pcm                54276  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_azx,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15876  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    31972  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_azx,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          5636  2 snd_azx,snd_pcm

wlan_wep                4992  1

ipv6                  184832  10

usb_storage            75536  0

uhci_hcd               24844  0

ehci_hcd               32900  0

usbcore                82296  4 usb_storage,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

nvidia               3215228  14

ath_pci                42528  0

ath_rate_onoe           4744  1 ath_pci

wlan                   73052  4 wlan_wep,ath_pci,ath_rate_onoe

ath_hal               134864  2 ath_pci

r8169                  13448  0

```

Have I missed something??

----------

## echo6

I have finally got sound working,  azx module has been renamed to snd-hda-intel,  I downoadled the cvs alsa-driver and installed the drivers using that.   Although I wish I had seen the patch for 2.6.11 kernel ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/kernel-patches/alsa-bk-2005-03-02.patch.gz that would have been preferable to me.

----------

## snekiepete

 *echo6 wrote:*   

> I have finally got sound working,  azx module has been renamed to snd-hda-intel,  I downoadled the cvs alsa-driver and installed the drivers using that.   Although I wish I had seen the patch for 2.6.11 kernel ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/kernel-patches/alsa-bk-2005-03-02.patch.gz that would have been preferable to me.

 

Didn't you read my post?

Anyways, glad to hear you have it working

----------

## echo6

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> Didn't you read my post?

 

LOL,  yes I knew I had seen reference to the renamed driver,  but in a haze of web searches lost my way somewhere.   To be fair I tried the Gentoo way of emerges which still had reference to the azx and the latest 2.6.11 kernel which didn't have the driver at all before I turned to the cvs.

----------

## snekiepete

Is anyone here having this problem with the realtek using hda-intel?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-303886-highlight-.html

----------

